# Lightroom Cloud CC - "Some Photos Invalid"



## jhedleyj (Nov 8, 2017)

Operating System: Mac OS High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info)1.0 [ 20170919-1412-ccb76bd ] (Sep 19 2017)

Yesterday I noticed an orange exclamation mark over the sync cloud in the top right hand corner of the screen stating "some photos invalid". Does anyone have an explanation? I can't find any reference to this let alone any help as what it means or how to correct it. I have checked my all my photos for unusual entries and everything seems fine. It wasn't there a couple of days ago and I haven't added anything or done any editing. The icon just appeared from nowhere. Odd.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 8, 2017)

How many photos have you got synced to the cloud? If it's not too many, you could try to scroll through All Photos using LRWeb as that might well indicate any images that are in error. Also, have you checked the Classic>Preferences>Lightroom CC tab to see if that's reporting any sync errors?


----------



## jhedleyj (Nov 8, 2017)

I have just under 10,000 photos backed up to the cloud so checking through them shouldn't take too long! Just checked LR Classic Preferences and there are no sync errors reported. Do you think I should simply remove the catalogue and add my photos again, effectively starting from scratch with the catalogue?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 8, 2017)

Well, 10k images would take a long time to upload again, so personally I'd be trying to pin down the "invalid" photos. Start with scrolling through the "square grid" in LRCC to see if you find a thumbnail that shows an error (though generally I think LRWeb might be better for that).


----------



## jhedleyj (Nov 8, 2017)

Sorted! I went through the photos on LRWeb and found five. I only had to search the first 1500 or so before I found them, thank goodness. They were all photos that I had edited and created copies. Having said that, there are others that I have done the same with and they are OK. It's also odd that the sync problem did not show on LRMobile only on LRCC. Never mind - I can now get on with the rest of my life. Many thanks for your help and advice. Much appreciated. Regards.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for letting us know. If you get it happening again, it'd be worth reporting it at the Feedback site (link at the top of the page)....though you might have already done that?


----------

